# Haunted Cafe



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I've been planning for a couple of years now to do a Haunted Cafe as part of our haunted house fundraiser we do for the local Scouts. This year is the year and I've been frantically "baking" these fake goods to display. Thought I would share. Primarily made of polystyrene, spakfilla (spackle), paint, expanding foam and paper mache clay. 





  








IMG_20210617_070820048.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Sundaes










  








IMG_20210617_071046618.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Glass Cupcakes










  








IMG_20210620_171020786.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake Pops










  








IMG_20210620_171123152.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Pie










  








IMG_20210620_181641142.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Pie










  








IMG_20210622_180938362.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake cake










  








IMG_20210622_180945633.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210628_200841335.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210628_200855017.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210628_210611932.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Fairy Floss










  








IMG_20210628_210638317.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Finger Food










  








IMG_20210628_210707093.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210628_210721736.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210702_110626195.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cookies










  








IMG_20210703_084916077.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Slice










  








IMG_20210704_132213277.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Ice-cream Sundae










  








IMG_20210704_132246639.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Sundaes










  








IMG_20210704_154920506.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210704_164417823.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Sundaes










  








IMG_20210706_214809370.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

IMG_20210706_214844165.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210706_214855346.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cake










  








IMG_20210709_172757526.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cookies










  








IMG_20210709_172822102.jpg




__
Headless


__
Jul 10, 2021


__
fake food
haunted cafe




Fake Cookies


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I started off thinking 'Wow, that looks good enough to eat!" ...but then I got to the cake with the spiders.....YEEEEEKK! 

Good job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

These will have to be behind a barrier of some kind or people will try to eat them up, hee,hee


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We’ve been following your fake food posts on Facebook. The level of detail and the realism are impressive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love what you’ve made for your haunted cafe. They look eerily delicious.👻😱


----------



## HomerRocks (May 8, 2021)

Those are amazing!! How did you get the icing to look so realistic? Expanding foam always looks like a blob and spackle goes flat when I try.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Made me hungry looking at them, great job in making them look so tasty.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

HomerRocks said:


> Those are amazing!! How did you get the icing to look so realistic? Expanding foam always looks like a blob and spackle goes flat when I try.


HR the "icing" is spackle mixed with paint to colour it. The ice-cream is also spackle. You have to use a lightweight spackle otherwise it doesn't hold its shape. I've had so much fun with this stuff. There are heaps of tutorials on youtube. Look up one in particular - ThePinkTree. Very easy to follow.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Those look simply amazing, and incredibly realistic. Fantastic job!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

These are brilliant! What exactly is the trick behind the ever so believable whipping cream?


----------



## HomerRocks (May 8, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up on the youtube channel. I want to get started today! 👻


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

SamhainPropworks said:


> These are brilliant! What exactly is the trick behind the ever so believable whipping cream?


Sorry for the delay SP. I take lightweight spackle coloured with paint and just use it in a piping bag like you would pipe icing onto a cake. It takes a bit of practice but I had so much fun making them.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We spread out the collection on our dining table one day and took some photos and video.

Video is here

I think I had enough then but also continued to play around with a few things.


----------

